

Giving up the ghost early - bpolania
http://davidgcohen.com/2015/07/29/giving-up-the-ghost-early/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=email&utm_source=cb_daily

======
czbond
So this strikes a cord, and I'll say I've done this, but for a different
reason. We started an accelerator, and year 1 was horrible. Pivoted in year 2,
at the end of year 2 we had changed our focus completely which I no longer
desired to work in. I left as CTO while we were fundraising (after being
bootstrapped the rest of the way) so that I could leave in clear conscious. I
didn't want to spend 5-7 years, so I left before the money came in.

